# Not even a neophyte



## Spray (Jul 8, 2013)

...but I hope to be someday! I've read about sailing and as silly as it sounds, built a few wooden models. I've always wanted to sail, but never got around to it....until recently. I just bought a Challenger 15 and immediately had buyers remorse as the trailer tire went flat on the way home. However, I'm eager to get it rigged up and try it out. 

I was just thinking last night how lucky these types of forums exist. If I would have bought the boat before the internet, I would have never had any knowledge to reach out to, save for sailing schools (which aren't conducive to the cash strapped like me). Just wanted to again express my appreciation for a wonderful site.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome aboard!

What kind of trailer tire? If it's a small size tire, Harbor Freight sells them, and I know they are/were having a sale.


----------



## Spray (Jul 8, 2013)

Jim--they are 5.70-8, 4 ply. They were terribly dry rotted, but I thought I could at least get it home. No dice, I ended up donating some money to the Turnpike roadside assistance crew as I did not have the proper size of socket on my tire iron. 

My brother told me about a site called toolshedofamerica where they go for $39.99 a piece. That seems sort of reasonable I suppose. Thanks for the tip though, I will check Harbor Freight as I am also in the market for a large (10x20) tarp for storage in between use.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice boat! fractional rig. bet it can "plane" under the right conditions. 









Before I had my Oday30 I had a H23. nice boat (hunter) but it was TOO SMALL! sold it in less then a year LOL Now my 30 seems... well...


----------



## Spray (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks Denise! Yeah, I've heard about that phenomenon and it sounds quite exhilarating!

I was looking at the Odays as well; they all seem like quality boats. Wow, a 30! Do you have a crew for that?!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Spray...
you're gonna love it.
welcome aboard, and welcome to the life.
Model building is a great start to understanding boats, rigging, hull form and shape... and a great way to pass the long, cold winters.


----------



## Spray (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome bljones! Everyone on here seems very knowledge and so friendly. I'm looking forward to entering this great community!


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Stick around...I'll be sure to disabuse you of both of those notions.


----------



## Spray (Jul 8, 2013)

Ah, too modest I'm sure


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Crew? don't need no stinking crew LOL. It's set up for single hand which I do up to about 10-15 mph of wind. Then it gets difficult on the River. Most of my friends are sailing clueless and just come along for a ride.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Live ballast is also good for making handling food, snacks, drinks and some even start to ask if they can "try it" Teaching a little bit now and then, giving them a nice peaceful first time experience works for me. Now.. if, some adrenalin junkie is at the helm "proving" how much he or she can "show others" how terrifying it can be it's a sure way to continue being single handed!


----------



## Spray (Jul 8, 2013)

deniseO30 said:


> Crew? don't need no stinking crew LOL. It's set up for single hand which I do up to about 10-15 mph of wind. Then it gets difficult on the River. Most of my friends are sailing clueless and just come along for a ride.


That's really cool, especially if you're out on the river too.


----------



## Spray (Jul 8, 2013)

Railsplitter said:


> Friends sailing clueless = live ballast. Spray, there's no better way to experience freedom in this Brave New World than to go sailing. Plenty of excellent books on small craft sailing are available at most libraries, including Royce's Sailing Illustrated, the Bible for many small craft sailors. Other basic sailing books offer simple diagrams so you may better grasp the essentials. Know that marine safety is paramount: yours and the safety of all aboard. Study the "Rules of the Road" before you leave shore. If a course of instruction is beyond your budget, hook up with an experienced sailor who can teach you what you need to know. Follow regulations and err on the side of caution whenever you are in doubt (or clueless), since ignorance can get expensive at sea and possibly cost you your life. Out here off San Diego, would-be sailors die on a regular basis, and I'm not even counting power wanks and PWC operators in that factual statement. I've sailed all my life, and I assure you, once you get a clue and know how to handle your boat under all conditions, you will never know greater freedom... follow the leads in my first post to see what I mean, and understand that the same options will be open to you as an experienced small craft sailor.


That's really good advice railsplitter and thank you for the affirmation of my decision. There's always a little voice in the back of my mind that doubts my decision to get into sailing, but then I read something like your statement and reminds me of why I want to get into it. Thanks again!


----------



## Rossignols (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome SPRAY. Your reference to the turnpike makes me think Northeast. Where abouts?


----------



## Spray (Jul 8, 2013)

Rossignols said:


> Welcome SPRAY. Your reference to the turnpike makes me think Northeast. Where abouts?


You guessed right. I'm in Pennsylvania, just south of Harrisburg.


----------

